# My humble yet awesome collection (atleast 4 me) *pic heavy* = )



## swtginbug (Mar 9, 2007)

My humble yet awesome collection, well at least for me. yup. I've been a makeup "collector" for quite a long time. But I've just fallen in love with MAC about 2 months ago again *(so what you'll see of MOST of my MAC collection was just started 2mos ago, expect for sprout & blushbaby).* I used to buy MAC but that was 2 years ago and now I've realized I should of never let MAC go. hehe. Well this is my collection as of today (03.09.07). I don't have much _but I'm happy_ and still collecting and buying eventhough i'm a college student (broke = ). Well *thanks for looking* and I did as much as I could to label.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 9, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 9, 2007)

I see you like the to buy kits from QVC! Me too! I heart smashbox makeup!


----------



## n_c (Mar 9, 2007)

U've got an awsome collection...Im drooling over ur brush collection...very nice!


----------



## riri101 (Mar 9, 2007)

Purdy and manageable collection!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I see you like the to buy kits from QVC! Me too! I heart smashbox makeup!_

 
hiya, oh I have never purchased any cosmetics thru qvc. Are they good to buy from?


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 10, 2007)

you have a perfect assortment of blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love all your brushes!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 10, 2007)

wow nice


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 10, 2007)

You have a nice collection.


----------



## Kim. (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice collection, you definitly have all the basics!


----------



## juli (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the e/s pallette! Nice collection!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a really nice collection for 2 months of MAC addiction.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome collection!  I love all of your Smashbox stuff, too.  That's my second favorite brand


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

ing ur brushes and ur e/s i love neutrals too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous collection hon


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 13, 2007)

woww all ur brushes!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 13, 2007)

great collection! i can't believe how much MAC you have from only 2 months!


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

love your stuff!


----------



## mrs.wienie (Mar 16, 2007)

Love your colour pallettes.  Lots of neutrals that would suit absolutely anyone.    I am also so totally impressed at how "clean" and organized it all looks.


----------



## angi (Mar 20, 2007)

I love your collection, and the usability of it. Its a great collection for only 2 months!


----------

